# Rawhides and where to buy in bulk?



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank is now 8months old. He's doing better behavior-wise every day and seems to be picking up communication quickly. He is very stubborn at times though (sort of like a Mule that has large teeth!) 

Anyways, we found that he loves the rolled up rawhides! They are about 10" long and look like someone just took a piece of leather and rolled it up like a newspaper. We've been giving him one every few days and when we do it keeps him occupied and just improves his behavior overall (even when done chewing). 

We're curious about two things though...

1) Is it ok for him to have a constant supply of rawhide (digestive-wise)?

2) Where can we order them cheaply in bulk?

We have tried giving him synthetics to chew on but he gets discouraged because he can't eat/destroy them I guess. He'll chew for five minutes then look at the toy and when it looks the same he just gets up and walks away and picks up something else.

Any info would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's not okay to have rawhides at all. They can chew off a big chunk and get it stuck in their intestines - very expensive surgery and dangerous if you don't know what the dog did. 

If your dog isn't into synthetic chews, ask your butcher for marrow bones (cow legs) They should be atleast 4" long so your dog doesn't snap it and choke. Yeah they can wear down their teeth but german shepherd with flat teeth isn't such a bad thing.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Rawhides, generally, aren't good for dogs. They don't really digest and they can cause blockages and even death.

Right after I got Anna we went to my parents house for Christmas. I didn't have anything for her or Duncan to chew on, so I had to run to Wal-Mart (the only store in town) and I bought what was said to be pork skin twists, so I thought okay, fine. 

Yeah, not so much. We got home and we noticed Duncan wasn't eating as much, we chalked it up to the new puppy. We took Anna out for a brief walk, came back and Duncan had thrown up and I looked at it and it looked like giant pieces of tube noodles with undigested dog food...then it hit me, it was the rolled pork twist pieces that were actually pork HIDE or rawhide. 

You could try bully sticks, or we use frozen raw pork necks now. But I'd stay away from rawhide, just through my own experiences, I also personally think the FDA should pull all rawhide products from shelves....but that's just me.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i know everyone says they are bad for dogs, but mine love them too, and i do give them to them but only once a week, and i take them away when they get small.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: dresdeni know everyone says they are bad for dogs, but mine love them too, and i do give them to them but only once a week, and i take them away when they get small.


Be careful with that. My dogs got some large (maybe 8") ones from a kindly aunt. Otto was about 4 months old so he didn't do much to it. My 7 year old female took that thing to her secret lair and in about 5 minutes had eaten half of it. I was scared sick for weeks.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I've always given my grown dogs Dingo Bone rawhides (never the puppies).

Maybe I've been lucky because I've never had any problems with them. They're so picky it's one of the only things I've found that they enjoy.

I haven't yet with these two, but with Rocky & Dakota I would order on-line from Dingo. I would buy quantity since the price per bone was much less. I'd usually pick an item on sale, so I'd get maybe 100 bones in the mail for what I'd spend for 50 at Pet Smart.

I also mix it up with bully sticks, filled cow hoofs, or whatever I know they like. This is usually a "once a month" treat when I go to Pet Smart for their kibble.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: aubie
> 
> You could try bully sticks, or we use frozen raw pork necks now. But I'd stay away from rawhide, just through my own experiences, I also personally think the FDA should pull all rawhide products from shelves....but that's just me.


What else can you recommend besides the raw pork necks. Can you get those from grocery store or have to go to an actual butcher?

I'd love to give them something they enjoy and know it's not bad for them.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i also take the marrow bones after they have eaten the marrow out and restuffed them and throw them back in the frig!


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

my vet says a majority of the intestinal blockages she sees are due to rawhide and some of those blockages result in death. it is not surprising since people let them consume them as though they are a food product.

not digestible=not a food product


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Rawhides can definitely be dangerous and if you do decide to give them to your dog, i definitely suggest you supervise the entire time. One time my friend's boxer was chewing on a rawhide and started choking so I had to do the heimlich maneuver on her to get it out.

We were all sitting there watching tv years ago and all of a sudden the dog comes out of no where coughing and running in circles. We had no idea what was wrong, we just knew something was up. She must have been running out of air and panicking so she started peeing everywhere while she was running around choking. I don't know what made me think of it, but i started to give the dog the heimlich and out pops a big chunk of rawhide and she was fine. She even went back to try and chew on it once she could breath again.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We can get the pork necks from Wal Mart...a big ol' pack of them (packaged and in the meat aisle) is only like a little over $3 at our store, so not only is it better for them, but it's cheaper than buying rawhides as well. I take them home, separate them and freeze them then give maybe two or three a week.

Now, they don't take near as long to chew as a rawhide, but I'd rather give her something that's actually good for her than a piece of leather. Publix has them as well. 

I'm having a time finding chicken/turkey necks...but I just keep an eye out at the "odd section" of my grocery stores' meat department.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going to try the pork necks when I go shopping tomorrow.

I'm just curious though, if rawhide is that dangerous, how come probably 90% of dog treats are some kind of rawhide?

I knew it wasn't good for puppies, that's why I had such a hard time coming up with something that wouldn't hurt him, but he could have fun with (first time GSD Axel), I finally found pig ears.

These guys loved pig ears when they were puppies, not so much anymore.

I only want the best for them, so I am going to try some of these alternative treats.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

I didn't know they were so harmful...we do buy the soup bones and fill them with PB then freeze...but they only last for 10minutes at a time.

Any ideas for an alternative that is HEALTHY to rawhide?? As I said, he really hates nylabones and such.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

bully sticks.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lara
> I'm just curious though, if rawhide is that dangerous, how come probably 90% of dog treats are some kind of rawhide?


Because they're cheap to make and the producers make a mint off them. Honestly, I don't know why they're still allowed. Whenever I go to a pet store and see rows and rows of rawhide products it makes me nauseous...

There are tons of really good chews out there for you pups. Like Angela said, bully sticks are great. Also, look into a kong or Squirrel Dude and fill it up with a tasty treat or their dog food. Squirrel Dude is what my pups chew on most nights...it keeps them very entertained and I fill it will all kinds of stuff so they can always get something new, but something I want them to have! 

Make sure you freeze the pork necks, takes them longer to chew and less likely to swallow chunks. Like I said, these aren't a every night kinda chew for my pups, maybe about every three days.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

We tried bully sticks when he was young. He loved it but swallowed a 5" piece whole...we were worried sick and then he actually threw it up the next day. That was actually a lot worse than any rawhide experience.

The smell of the bully sticks actually almost made my fiancee puke. It did smell like rotting flesh and fermaldihide which doesn't bother me...but it was pretty rank! 

I'll have to pick up another Kong. We sort of lost the last one he had.

Thanks!!

-Emt1581


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: emt1581The smell of the bully sticks actually almost made my fiancee puke. It did smell like rotting flesh and fermaldihide which doesn't bother me...but it was pretty rank!
> 
> -Emt1581


Do you know what they are made out of? If so, it is no wonder they smell!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: emt1581 It did smell like rotting flesh and fermaldihide which doesn't bother me...but it was pretty rank!


pretty close!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSD
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: emt1581The smell of the bully sticks actually almost made my fiancee puke. It did smell like rotting flesh and fermaldihide which doesn't bother me...but it was pretty rank!
> ...


Isn't it true that only the low quality bully sticks smell? 

I order about 25 at a time from bullysticks.com and they never ever smell. When I used to get them from my local pet store, they would STINNNNNK, but this was before I knew about ordering them online.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know they are made from bull "genitals". And I can't speak for the bull, but I've never had any rotting flesh/fermaldihide issues...so maybe it's the low quality ones.

However, when he was little, the one we bought DID say 100% bovine or all natural or something like that.

Are there certain brands to look for to buy? What's the difference between a bully stick (skin/flesh) and a rawhide?

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

A rawhide is a tough layer of skin, whereas a bully stick is umm..well, let's see...part of a "delicate" area of a bull that is dried. Like beef jerky, making it digestible.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've actually seen a guy from some tribe in Africa lift a 50lb. rock with his "delicate" area...I can't do that with my eye lids, ear lobes or tongue...just some food for thought









Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: emt1581I've actually seen a guy from some tribe in Africa lift a 50lb. rock with his "delicate" area.
> -Emt1581


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I give all my dogs bully sticks and they love them. I found some at a local feed store that do not smell. I love them. I also just got a Merrick one that is 3 feet long (not sure how that is possible...). Dozer loves it and the little ones chew on the other end while he chews the other.

I also just bought one of these but have not given it to him yet.
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/treats_detail.php?c=22&s=93007

I really like Merrick stuff.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 5, 2008)

Merrick is the brand I gave him initially, now that I see it...and it did indeed stink.

-Emt1581


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

I like Bully sticks, but they are expensive and don't last but more than a few minutes for some of my dogs. Hawk LOOOVVEES those swirly things, but they don't last much longer than a biscuit. I do buy PRESSED rawhide, and keep them on hand for boring rainy days, etc....as a very occasional treat. 

I shy away from marrow bones, as I have known too many dogs who have busted teeth on them. 

The nylabones, such as the wishbone, galileo bone, the hard ones seem to last almost forever, I like to keep those out in the kennels for when I can't supervise what they chewing.

Hanuta is my worst chewer, her jaw strength is amazing, those big purple squirrels?? gone... The large Planet Balls...split in half in less than 5 minutes. Luckily she is a very calm dog when nothing is going on, so doesn't require something to chew on to prevent boredom.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

My first experience with bully sticks yesterday was a success, yet ultimately a failure. We got the 12" but cut them in half. Sasha probably could have worked on that all day. Ally crunched hers and swallowed it in about 5 minutes. I was watching but didn't even realize she was doing that until it was too late. Timber gnawed on his about halfway, but when my husband took out some other treats when we got back from our walk, to give to the girls, he gulped his down then stole Sasha's away. When we tried to get it back from him, he clamped down and it was quite a struggle getting it away from him. It was like puppy crack. He went crazy for it. Needless to say, I guess I need to find a home for the other 7 bully sticks I bought. Oh well. Now we're just watching Ally and Timber to make sure they don't have problems since they ate hard pieces. 

We'll stick to the Nylabones. They love those and don't act like crazed maniacs.







Plus, they last a long time.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I gave to Jenna and Jaxson a couple days ago. They loved them. sent you a pm.


----------

